# 12 buckets crushed in 30 minutes



## DavidB (Jan 2, 2011)

So, I had 12 five gallon buckets of muscadines that have thawed and needed to be crushed. I went to Lowe's this morning with a plan to buy and build a mill to process the grapes so my back would survive the day. Happened to see this thing and the more I looked at it, the more I liked the idea. It's made to stir sheet rock mud and attaches to your drill. Picked it up for $15.00 bucks and came back home. Honestly, less than 30 minutes later, all 12 buckets were completed! This works just like one of those magic wand things except it's long enough that you can stand straight up while you stir the grapes into liquid. My drill has a reverse on it which really seemed to get the must agitated. It doesn't appear that any damage was done to the seeds as the grapes were busted open. Cut down on the work involved as I did them in the fermenting buckets. 

Well, what do ya think? Is this another hair brained idea I had or good information someone else may be able to use? What do you think?


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

I know alot that have been using this for years. You can also use this to mix the mash when making BEER


----------



## Tom (Jan 2, 2011)

Dont forget the Pectic Enzyme.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2011)

Just becareful not to bust too many seeds cause that would make it very tannin and harsh.


----------



## DavidB (Jan 2, 2011)

Tom said:


> Dont forget the Pectic Enzyme.



Pectin and k-meta were added prior to crushing / mixing so both have been well mixed. Current SG is 1.050 on all buckets. Weird that all 12 would be the same SG? But going to add sugar to bring it to 1.090 tomorrow. Don't have enough currently to do it now and don't feel like going to Walmart today. Won't pitch the yeast until I get the SG up. Shouldn't start on it's own since it just got a dose of the K, but even if it does, I can't see it doing all that much in that short a time.

Just realized I'm all out of energizer. I have nutrient, but no energizer. You think that will be a problem? Not sure I would even need the nutrient or energizer. What do you think?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2011)

I would use the nutrient hut youll be fine without the energizer. If it seems sluggish later then add some energizer when you get some.


----------



## DavidB (Jan 2, 2011)

Forgot....I will be pitching red star pasturer red


----------



## Sirs (Jan 2, 2011)

David I've not used nutrient or energizer on any of the muscadines they go fairly good without either,specially with the nobles mixed in.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2011)

It seems that it does what you want, but I would like to add a thought... 

If you find that your wines are a little "Bitter", this is most likely due to fact that this tool is pulverizing the grapes and not curshing them. This can add a large amount of unwanted tannins. 

The crushers that most modern wineries use, and the feet used in olden days, did not grind or pulverize the fruit. Both styles of crushing simply burst the grapeskins allowing the juice to escape. 

Here is my suggestion: Split your batch in half. On half uses your new tool, the other half uses a softer approach (I would go so far as suggest using your feet (washed and then soaked in k-meta). 

See which one turns out better.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 3, 2011)

JohnT said:


> Here is my suggestion: Split your batch in half. On half uses your new tool, the other half uses a softer approach (I would go so far as suggest using your feet (washed and then soaked in k-meta).



and shaved!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> and shaved!



or you could simply invest in a cheap hand crank crusher (to avoid getting athlete's tongue).


----------



## DavidB (Jan 3, 2011)

Good idea. Will try an alternative method of crushing on the next batch I thaw. However, I will not be using my feet!! Wouldn't ask anyone to drink wine I made with my feet, much less myself. There are some old school techniques that should remain old school!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2011)

Just picture it. 

You have a bunch of people gathered around the table and sampling your wine.. 

After a few minutes, you say... "not bad for something that I squashed with my own two feet!" 

Just imagine the spit take!


----------



## DavidB (Jan 3, 2011)

JohnT said:


> or you could simply invest in a cheap hand crank crusher (to avoid getting athlete's tongue).



I haven't found what I thought was a cheap hand crank crusher. Was actually thinking of making one when I found this device but would rather have the hand crank so I could use it for other fruits. Where would I find one you would describe as cheap?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2011)

Try ebay. They occasionally have good prices on used equipment.


----------

